# Canadian folks, where can I buy Chicken soup Cat Lovers?



## joydivision_ (Dec 9, 2011)

And Natural Balance ? I haven't seen them anywhere! Thank you


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

I noticed you live in Montreal. Here's a list of places that have Natural Balance. They might have chicken soup as well. Probably will.

*This one has both (according to their website)  *
Brandy's Holistic Centre and Canine Café	469 rue Marie-Anne 
Montreal, CANADA H2J 2A2
(514) 680-5582 http://www.brandys.ca

Le Reveil Du Maitre	1461 Van Horne
Montreal, CANADA H2V 1C3
514-948-0202

Croque En Bol	2227 Rue Beaubien Est
Montreal, CANADA H2G 1M8
514-728-7954

A Naturalanimal Holistic Pet Center	4932B Sherbrooke
Montreal, CANADA H3Z 1H3
514-488-4729

Nutranimo Bouffe Animal D.L.	919 Rue Beaubien Est
Montreal, CANADA H2S 1T2
514-277-8429

Jaz-Zoo	3173 Hoachelaga
Montreal, CANADA H1W 3P5
514-525-6473

La Petite Pagaille	305 Fleury Ouest
Montreal, CANADA H3J 1V4
514-389-4351

Le Reveil du Maitre	5377 Blvd. St. Laurent
Montreal, CANADA H2T 1R8
(514) 490-0202

Montreal Dogs	7314 Mountain-Sights
Montreal, CANADA H4P 2A6
514-858-7297

Croque En Bol	4889 Avenue du Parc 
Montreal, CANADA H2V 4G1
514-273-6889

Urban Pet	122A Westminster
Montreal, CANADA H2X 1Z5
514-488-9099

Pet Paradise	2079 St Catherine West
Montreal, CANADA H3H 1M6
514-937-7387

Croque En Bol	708 Jarry Est
Montreal, CANADA H2P 1V9
514-271-1166

Pitou Minou Global Pet Foods	245 F St-Jean Plaza Pointe Claire
Montreal, CANADA H9R 3J1
(514) 694-2152

Boufido	138 Atwater, Local #19
Montreal, CANADA H4C 2G3
514-935-1450

VIP Beaux-Polis	3949 Saint-Catherine East
Montreal, CANADA H1W 2G7
514-510-1246

Bark and Fitz	5674 De Monkland Avenue
Montreal, CANADA H4A 1E4
514-483-3555

Croque En Bol	2035 Mont-Royal Est
Montreal, CANADA H2G 1J7
514-526-6668

Toilettage Pitounette	2347 Rue St Emile
Montreal, CANADA H1L 5M8
514-238-2571


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Not sure about the other one, but you can find Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul at PetValu if you have one near you.


----------



## joydivision_ (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you so much HedgieGirl519 

Thank you Nebular! Unfortunately I live in Montreal and the nearest Petvalu is in Ottawa :\


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

pfft i wish, im in alberta, been trying to find some for m hedgi to and nadda


----------



## Tina. (Feb 15, 2012)

cthom said:


> pfft i wish, im in alberta, been trying to find some for m hedgi to and nadda


Hey! I'm in Alberta too!(Calgary to be a little more exact)
Do you know what brand is available to us that is best?


----------



## basmati (Feb 13, 2009)

If you happen to be in Edmonton, both types and many more brands can be found at G & E Pharmacy. It is a great place. You can pick up all of your animal's food (dog/horse/cat/small mammal) & supplies, and get your own prescription filled as well!


----------



## Tina. (Feb 15, 2012)

basmati said:


> If you happen to be in Edmonton, both types and many more brands can be found at G & E Pharmacy. It is a great place. You can pick up all of your animal's food (dog/horse/cat/small mammal) & supplies, and get your own prescription filled as well!


If I am ever up there I will keep that in mind! But I usually stay in Calgary haha, Edmonton is a little gloomy for me =P
Do they ship?


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.chickensoupforthepetloversso ... r_locator/

^ Chicken Soup's store locator. It tends to not be in larger chain stores, but it's not too hard to find in small privately owned pet/farm supply stores. The drop-down list for states includes various areas of Canada, so my assumption is that the store locator will work for that too. We used this while hunting down CSftCLSlite and found at least 4 stores in our town/closeby. If you're looking for one of the versions that's more specific than the adult one (i.e. the light formula) you might have to try more than one place (or call them to ask which kinds they have) - but we found the light formula at the second store we tried from the list. It's really not hard to find at all.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Pet Valu in Calgary has a fantastic selection of top quality cat food- including Chicken soup and Natural Balance. They are located in the Shawnessy (SW calgary) in the same complex as the Safeway.

http://www.petvalu.com/home


----------



## Tina. (Feb 15, 2012)

ThePliny said:


> Pet Valu in Calgary has a fantastic selection of top quality cat food- including Chicken soup and Natural Balance. They are located in the Shawnessy (SW calgary) in the same complex as the Safeway.
> 
> http://www.petvalu.com/home


SWEET! THANK YOU SO MUCH!! This is only a 15min train ride and close to my boyfriend's house too!! And hey, it's a good price =D
And this is the best food to feed hedgehogs?


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Tina. said:


> And this is the best food to feed hedgehogs?


Chicken Soup is used by a lot of people, including myself. It's definitely one of the very good choices. The normal adult cat formula has 20% fat, which is too high for most hedgehogs, but it's still good if used in a mix with other foods that are lower in fat. For those who have Chicken Soup as the only kibble, or the main part of a mix, the adult light formula is a better choice; that one's 9% fat. So basically either one can be used, but for the normal adult formula, you should keep in mind that the fat percentage of the diet for most hedgehogs should be under 15%. The light version is pretty readily available as far as I can tell, so I would recommend using that one.


----------



## Tina. (Feb 15, 2012)

moxieberry said:


> Tina. said:
> 
> 
> > And this is the best food to feed hedgehogs?
> ...


Sounds great! I will be switching it out on payday and give the fatty food I was using before to my cats! Thanks again!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Make sure there's a transition to the new food, instead of abruptly switching to one from the other. Usually it's recommended to start with 1/4 new stuff for at least a few days, then 1/2, then 3/4, and then take out the old entirely. This is because hedgehogs can get upset stomachs pretty easily from new foods, so it's easier on them if it's gradual. That guideline isn't always necessary, but something to keep in mind; you'll probably notice weird poops in the beginning, either greenish or just softer ones than usual, and a good way to do it is to not go to the next 'step' of increasing the new food until you see that the poop returns to normal, which means that his body has adjusted fully. Depending on what the foods are and the individual hedgehog, occasionally the transition can actually be pretty fast, or not.

Archimedes took to the CSlite immediately; we kept the breeder's mix as 1/3 of his food until the little baggy of it ran out, but he got to that ratio on the second day because he was paying the CSlite more attention that the breeder's mix and wasn't having any upset stomach because of it. But, some hedgehogs need as much as a full week for each 'step'. It's just important to pay attention to how he's reacting and let that be what determines the speed of the transition.


----------

